# apothecary jar project



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

*Boredom leads to weird props I suppose. Spent part of the day transforming an apothecary jar. a jar, a couple of the cheap skeletons that came off the dollar tree garland, a couple of mini skulls and the larger one off of the dollar tree necklace, some foam from a bath set i got for christmas, a little latex, a paper towel, minimal paint,some hot glue, a few sea shells, and some spray adhesive. think that's everything.*

apothecary jar pictures by YzButt - Photobucket


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That looks really cool. Wish I could see it better. Does the lid still come off?


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

thanks. yes, the lid still comes off. I covered them while they were apart and didn't cover the ridge that sits inside the jar. sorry about the pics, camera phone. if i can get a better pic later i'll post it


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice jar!


----------



## Peanut5150 (Aug 29, 2005)

Very cool Sis! Now you need to make a whole set of them


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Peanut5150 said:


> Very cool Sis! Now you need to make a whole set of them


That's right - you need to get bored some more and make a whole set of these


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Very cool! Very unique!


----------



## Catatonic (May 24, 2010)

Very cool project!


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Very imaginative!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool look to the jar. It actually looks like leather. I love the face.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's pretty darn cool. What a great idea!


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

Rahnefan said:


> That looks really cool. Wish I could see it better. Does the lid still come off?


I uploaded a few more pics to that album. not sure if they're any better or not.

thanks everyone. I did a second jar yesterday with one of the short locking jars.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

What a great creative idea! Very cool jar!


----------

